# Createch Max????



## Bencrossley1984 (Feb 23, 2011)

I've just joined as I'm after some information really, I've just started training again after over a year out. I've never been massive but I'm looking at putting some size on. Has anyone used createch max? Is it any good or should u avoid it?

Cheers ben


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Never heard of it but give a try and keep us inform


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Ben, this is the introduce yourself section, if you want info on supplements post in that section.

Many people don't pay much attention to this one as it tends to just be folk saying hello.


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

Welcome aboard mate, never heard of 'createch max' before.. but then again some folk do say I live in a cave!

As Extreme says... try the supplement section you may get more joy there.


----------

